# Aponogeton Bulbs



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

I am recently growing 2 of the undulatus variety. They seem fine, and if you already have some, put them in your tank ASAP. Mine grow fine under 2.75 w/g of light, and I have heard that the light is the main factor in their growth. Hope this helps!!

-Tim


----------



## Turbosquid (Sep 5, 2002)

Hi there,

I bought some of those aponogeton bulbs not too long ago at our Petco and they were a good deal. Only two of the ten bulbs did not grow due to my mistakes. All of the others are growing and they are huge! They are also very pretty plants. Would suggest though that a 20 gallon or bigger for these plants as they get big. :hehe:


----------



## knottyer77 (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks fellow tankers.
I have put four in a 20 gallon(low)
Time will tell.
Still looking for WS(Ceratopteris Cornuta)
Charlie


----------



## Volitan (Aug 27, 2002)

I have also used these bulbs.. they do work very well.. have had lots of success with them..


----------



## Amazon Robert (Aug 10, 2002)

When purchasing these bulbs, you might keep in mind that they require a period of rest where they are kept cool (50ish) and anywhere from very damp to submerged.
You'll know when to remove them when the foliage becomes increasingly smaller. Normally, a couple of months of rest is recommended. I leave them in a shallow 2 1/2 gallon tank on the floor of my greenhouse. When they show signs of new growth, I know they're ready for another round in the big tanks.


----------



## knottyer77 (Aug 11, 2002)

Hi Report on growth of bulbs.
One of the four I put in the tank has
sprouted and is growing rapidly.At this
rate it will reach the water surface in 
about a week or so. The other three,
no growth at all. ???
Charlie


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

I am not too happy with mine any more...the bulb I have is not what I wanted, so I put them in my other tanks. If the others haven't sprouted at all, make sure they all have enough light. If they don't grow in a week, the probably will never sprout.

-Tim


----------



## knottyer77 (Aug 11, 2002)

Hi: Only one bulb out of eight has sprouted and growing nicely.Not a good very good average. Not good in Baseball
eithe. I may try another batch.

Charlie


----------



## memory_grove (Jan 16, 2003)

hi yall, this is my first post. In response to your post re: Aponogeton bulbs.

How are your bulbs doing now? 

I got some of these bulbs at Walmart after not being able to stomach their plastic plants. So I just dropped 3 bulbs in a 4 gallon tank on Sunday. 2 of the bulbs have sort of opened to show some white.

The third bulb (gulp!) got EATEN today while I was at work. Some of the fuzzy casing is floating at the top, and only 2 of the 3 bulbs now remain. 

Has this happened to any of yall? Also, is this a sign that goldfish and koi are extra hungry? Yikes!

:fish:


----------



## BonesCJ (Jan 13, 2003)

I have had amazing sucess with the bulbs..... If it wasnt for my *&%^*&^ing Mystery snails, tried planting the seeds directly in the tank and they grew quickly, till my snails mowed them down to the ground. Setup a nursery tank for the bulbs, put them in a 1 gallon goldfish bowl with bubbler and a 15watt grow light and have sprouts from 8 of 10 bulbs, used change out water from main tank, gonna lettem grow for a little bit before putting them in the main tank, hopefully this will keep the snails off of em.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

I use these bulbs very frequently. The best way to plant them is to just dropthem into your tank and with in a few days they will start to sprout. When they sprout then place them into the substrate, but dont cover them all the way. keep about 1/4 of it exposed. I find this works best. At least for me. 

By the time you first posted to today i imagine that the one bulb that did start to grow is now to the top of the tank!!!


----------



## memory_grove (Jan 16, 2003)

Hmm... should I bury my bulbs 3/4 then? Because the goldfish and carp seem to have eaten one whole bulb.

of the two that remain, it seems as if the white I saw was the exposed bit from the munching.


----------



## newbee (Apr 10, 2004)

I bought a couple of these bulbs from wal mart about a week and a half ago, 5 of 8 have something that look like small leave stocks growing, aboutan inch long. No roots yet though. 3 have just split open at the tip and have white in there, i dont think they will sprout. I NEED HELP!!! Is the stuff that sprouted out of them leaves or roots?? I think leaves because its growing up towards the surface of the water. HELP


----------

